# How much food for 6 month old Goldie?



## NicolaG (May 31, 2011)

How often and how much should we feed our 6 month old Golden retriever?


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Amount depends on the type of food(generally the bag/can will show an average amount and then you can adjust up/down from there depending on how he feels/looks!) And, IMO/E, he should be fed at least 2x per day until he is about a year at which he can generally be weaned to 1x per day!!


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

mumbi said:


> half kg royal canine mixed with milk per day..


OP, Please disregard this above post as spam and do NOOOOT listen to this balderdash!!


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

We free feed our dogs and honestly don't have a weight problem with my dogs or anything like that. I know some dogs will eat until they turn into a snausage but mine never have. I think it's all just what works for the dog/s and you in the long run.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I free - fed my GSD-Dobie for 17 years with no problem. I free-fed my GSD-Lab for 6 months and he turned into a sheep - soft and fluffy  My opinion, based on only one datum point is not to free-feed a retriever. You can try it, but most are eating machines, so monitor him, if you try it.

I agree with abi88: 2x per day totaling the lower amount recommended on the package.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I always suspected that my retriever would eat until she vomited. I was proven correct when I took her to a BBQ and people kept slipping her food after I had said that she'd had enough. I wasn't happy.
Retrievers and hounds generally aren't great candidates for free-feeding.
I saw that spam post earlier today, glad it was removed. Some dogs can be very intolerant of milk for one thing...


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Adare said:


> For a adult Golden retriever ,what should be made at home.I am talking about domestic food because now i want to finish the market branded food and gradually want to start the domestic food.Please i need few useful recipes.


You should start your own thread!:wink:


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

As people have already written, it depends on the food. It always says on the bag, so just use that as a guideline. FWIW, Max was on 3.5 cups of food (1.75 cups 2x a day).


----------



## NicolaG (May 31, 2011)

Ok,Macy is currently on 2.5 cups per day,it was 3 up until last week. So, we will keep her on 2.5 for a couple of weeks then reduce to 2 cups until she is at least 1 year old. 
This sound OK?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

NicolaG said:


> Ok,Macy is currently on 2.5 cups per day,it was 3 up until last week. So, we will keep her on 2.5 for a couple of weeks then reduce to 2 cups until she is at least 1 year old.
> This sound OK?


What food is it?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My 10 yo low-moderately active dog maintains about 60 -70 lbs with 3 cups/day (Purina Pro).
He goes to 60 -65 with 2.5 cups. Higher quality brands would require less food. 

This does NOT translate to a puppy (which is a different species  ), but is meant to give you an idea.
Puppy chow may have more calories than adult food.

I believe a Golden will weigh about 70 Lbs at adult weight (Rule of thumb estimate is ~1.5 * 6mos weight = Adult weight), so he should gain about 10 lbs per month.... in very rough terms....


----------



## NicolaG (May 31, 2011)

katielou said:


> What food is it?



Royal Canin.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm curious now, what did the removed post say? I dont have a big nose for nothin'  

I feed Great Life and prior to that fed Canidae. I have been told by some that they feel I feed way too much, but my dogs' are all at a good weight, so it does depend a lot on the individual dog, activity level etc. If my dog's and I are going through a very active phase, I might increase it a bit and vice versa. Keep a close eye on your dog's waistline. Retrievers gain weight easily and I've blinked before and realized I had a chubby dog. I do not recommend free-feeding a retriever at all. 

Anyhow, when my current puppy was 6 mths, I was feeding her 3 cups a day, if I remember right. She just turned 10 mths and I'm now feeding her 3 1/2 - 4 cups a day. I feed twice a day, 3 times a day for puppies until the age of about 4 or 5 months. My 8 yr old lab, 72 lbs, gets 2 1/2 cups a day. My 3 1/2 year old lab, 69 lbs, gets just under 4 cups a day, which is a lot, I know, so you really need to just see what works for your dog. I swear my dog's aren't fat, they just must have good metabolism's or something


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

OP:

Better quality food would be MUCH better for your pup, and because of it not being full of fillers, would cause you to have to feed less! IMO at least go to something like Taste of the Wild, it would be best if you could go to one of the REALLY good brands like Orijen or Acana.

I personally cant tell you how much to feed your pup on RC as I wouldnt feed it to my dogs if I was paid!




Labmom4 said:


> I'm curious now, what did the removed post say? I dont have a big nose for nothin'



It was the one I quoted above(in post #3) about milk and such!


----------



## joe_g (Jun 29, 2011)

Polywoggy said:


> I always suspected that my retriever would eat until she vomited. I was proven correct when I took her to a BBQ and people kept slipping her food after I had said that she'd had enough. I wasn't happy.


Haha this happens at our parents' houses all the time at get togethers. The kids (and some adults...) will always feed our sheltie table scraps sometimes resulting in him throwing up because he will eat until he does. We tend to not feed him all of his normal food on days we visit our parents


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

abi88 said:


> OP:
> 
> It was the one I quoted above(in post #3) about milk and such!


Oh duh. It was right there in front of my face  Uh yeah. Stay away from milk!


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Labmom4 said:


> Oh duh. It was right there in front of my face  Uh yeah. Stay away from milk!


HAHA, its one reason that I quoted it....cause I figured it would get removed!LOL


----------



## NicolaG (May 31, 2011)

Royal Canin is a QUALITY feed as far as i know.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

NicolaG said:


> Royal Canin is a QUALITY feed as far as i know.


Nope its pretty poor quality.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

NicolaG said:


> Royal Canin is a QUALITY feed as far as i know.


No, as katielou said, it is most DEFINITELY Not! It is a VERY low quality kibble.


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 28, 2011)

in terms of food, I give it to my dogs freely. They don't get fat anyway..


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

abi88 said:


> No, as katielou said, it is most DEFINITELY Not! It is a VERY low quality kibble.


I wouldn't call it VERY low-quality. . .we aren't talking about Ol' Roy or Beneful or something like that. It certainly is overpriced for the quality. And their "specialized" formulas are ridiculous. And you can definitely do better. But at least it has a named meat meal as the first ingredient. And no food coloring, added sugar, or chemical preservatives.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

NicolaG said:


> Royal Canin is a QUALITY feed as far as i know.


Check out: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Royal Canin is like a 2 star dog food. Not that great. To give any comparison, Purina Dog Chow is a 1 star food. :fear:

Also, according to petfooddirect.com...its way overpriced. You could get something better for your money. 

As for how often, use the recommendation on the bag as a guideline. It's not set in stone but rather can give you a ballpark estimate. Also, I would really feed at LEAST 2x a day. When they're still pups I feed 3x.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

It was removed, I think, for a reason other than the milk. That was bad advice, but I don't think bad advice is against the rules. Heehee. 
The siggy had links to a bunch of different breeds for sale.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Willowy said:


> I wouldn't call it VERY low-quality. . .we aren't talking about Ol' Roy or Beneful or something like that. It certainly is overpriced for the quality. And their "specialized" formulas are ridiculous. And you can definitely do better. But at least it has a named meat meal as the first ingredient. And no food coloring, added sugar, or chemical preservatives.


True that it doesnt have "no food coloring, added sugar, or chemical preservatives" and that meat meal is the first ingredient, HOWEVER, as Mdawn stated with being SUPER over priced and for the fact that there is only one mention of any kind of meat/meal in the #5 ingredients it IS VERY low quality, IMO!


----------

